#  >  > Support & Feedback >  >  > Legal, Support, Feedback >  >  > New Features & Logs >  >  It's now easier to embed images and videos...

## Shana

Hey guys,

So far, We've all been going through some difficulties in attaching images in the correct position and linking YouTube videos. But it's much easier than you think.

FOR IMAGES
Use Imgur. That may be new to some people.So first of all, follow the link stated above and *Sign In*.In there, Choose _New Post_ and add the image you want to link in the forum.Then click your name which appears on the top Right corner and go to _images_.And there, click the image you want to embed in the Forum and copy the link which suits your purpose. For the forum go for *BB Codes(Message boards & Forums)*
Then paste the copied link your thread and you are good to go!

FOR VIDEOS
It's much easier.
 

Click on the *Insert Video* option in the editing tools and state the YouTube link in there.

Hope you guys are clear on this stuff. Make sure your thread stands out with all these awesome features! :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## Arthi

> Hey guys,
> 
> So far, We've all been going through some difficulties in attaching images in the correct position and linking YouTube videos.
> But it's much easier than you think.
> 
> FOR IMAGES





> Use Imgur. That may be new to some people.So first of all, follow the link stated above and *Sign In*.In there, Choose _New Post_ and add the image you want to link in the forum.Then click your name which appears on the top Right corner and go to _images_.And there, click the image you want to embed in the Forum and copy the link which suits your purpose. For the forum go for *BB Codes(Message boards & Forums)*
> Then paste the copied link your thread and you are good to go!
> 
> FOR VIDEOS
> It's much easier.
>  
> 
> Click on the *Insert Video* option in the editing tools and state the YouTube link in there.
> 
> Hope you guys are clear on this stuff. Make sure your thread stands out with all these awesome features!



When I try upload images first time I fed up with it, but I switched to Imgur regarding your suggestion. It’s easy to upload images/ Vedio. Thank you for your suggestion.

----------


## Bhavya

> Hey guys,
> 
> So far, We've all been going through some difficulties in attaching images in the correct position and linking YouTube videos.
> But it's much easier than you think.
> 
> FOR IMAGES





> Use Imgur. That may be new to some people.So first of all, follow the link stated above and *Sign In*.In there, Choose _New Post_ and add the image you want to link in the forum.Then click your name which appears on the top Right corner and go to _images_.And there, click the image you want to embed in the Forum and copy the link which suits your purpose. For the forum go for *BB Codes(Message boards & Forums)*
> Then paste the copied link your thread and you are good to go!
> 
> FOR VIDEOS
> It's much easier.
>  
> 
> Click on the *Insert Video* option in the editing tools and state the YouTube link in there.
> 
> Hope you guys are clear on this stuff. Make sure your thread stands out with all these awesome features!




i previously used postimage.org to attached images in forums ,from now i will use Imgur

----------


## Shana

> i previously used postimage.org to attached images in forums ,from now i will use Imgur


Th reason for mentioning imgur is because it has low latency. So it'll be much efficient than other services.

----------


## Bhavya

> Th reason for mentioning imgur is because it has low latency. So it'll be much efficient than other services.


Thank you for enlighten me with the information :Smile:

----------


## Moana

> Hey guys,
> 
> So far, We've all been going through some difficulties in attaching images in the correct position and linking YouTube videos.
> But it's much easier than you think.
> 
> FOR IMAGES
> Use Imgur. That may be new to some people.So first of all, follow the link stated above and *Sign In*.In there, Choose _New Post_ and add the image you want to link in the forum.Then click your name which appears on the top Right corner and go to _images_.And there, click the image you want to embed in the Forum and copy the link which suits your purpose. For the forum go for *BB Codes(Message boards & Forums)*
> Then paste the copied link your thread and you are good to go!
> 
> ...


That was very helpful, Can we use any images through the inline attachment section rather going with third party image hosting applications?

----------


## Shana

> Thank you for enlighten me with the information


You're welcome. Making use of these things, will improve the quality of our threads.

----------


## Dhiya

Thank you for sharing this. It's helps us to upload images and videos.

----------


## Shana

> Thank you for sharing this. It's helps us to upload images and videos.


Thank you...Make sure to utilize these features.

----------

